# UWELL Crown 2



## Gizmo (24/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## therazia (24/6/16)

According to the reviews I've seen so far these perform the same as the Original Crowns baring the visual update and functionality improvements.

That's not stopping me from getting one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MoeB786 (28/6/16)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which vendors are bringing these in? @KieranD @Sir Vape @Maxxis @JakesSA @Stroodlepuff @wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/6/16)




----------



## LFC (28/6/16)

Can't wait for the Crown 2!!!


----------



## MoeB786 (30/6/16)

Vendors @Sir Vape @KieranD @JakesSA @Mystique Vape @The eCigStore @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds 

ANY ETA ON THIS TANK?


----------



## MoeB786 (5/7/16)

Vendors @Sir Vape @KieranD @JakesSA @Mystique Vape @The eCigStore @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds

ANY ETA ON THIS TANK?


----------



## mildly.inked (5/7/16)

@MoeB786 as far as I know Vendors may not reply to threads regarding stock unless it's posted in the correct sub-forum which is why they are not answering you... @Silver can confirm though, maybe I'm wrong?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

MoeB786 said:


> Vendors @Sir Vape @KieranD @JakesSA @Mystique Vape @The eCigStore @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds
> 
> ANY ETA ON THIS TANK?



Hi @MoeB786 
Please refrain from asking vendors questions about upcoming stock in the general threads of the forum. They are not allowed to answer or discuss stock here. 

If you would like to find out about who might be stocking a new product, feel free to post a thread in the 'who has stock' sub forum. Vendors can then reply if they choose to. 

Thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/16)

Rip says the coils suck!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (8/7/16)

Apparently a number of reviewers have complained about the coils, so Uwell have released both a second and third version of the coils to try and address the problem:


----------



## Coco (9/7/16)

Ok, so hopefully by the time we get our grubby paws on these it will be the version 3 fixed coils.


----------

